# inside corner gap



## brianford (Mar 28, 2011)

I am refinishing my basement. when boarding 2 of the corners my studs were a little off I ended up shaving the drywall in the corner but produced an uneven and somewhat large gap (inside corners). can i simply fill the gap with mud and paper tape as usual or would you recommend using an inside corner bead? thanks in advance


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard to say without seeing. A metal reinforced paper bead may be your best bet to be safe. You can pre-fill with setting compound, flat tape the gap, then angle tape with paper.....


----------

